# Fuse size



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!
Can anyone tell me what fuse and size goes into first slot, at top of fuse block (Power accessories) in a 68 convertible?
Thanx!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

40 Amp circuit breaker. 

$5 from Ames



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=M446B&order_number_e=NTA5NzA4MQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

So it's a 40amp fuse? The owner's manual does not show any 40amp. 30 amp on a/c fuse.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not a fuse, but a circuit breaker. 

I forgot to mention earlier that the circuit breaker is used if power seats or windows were added with the power top. A shorting bar is used for the top only without power seats or windows, but...
I would use the circuit breaker anyway for added protection. Otherwise if you had shorted wiring in your top electrical circuit the only protection you would have would be the fusible link under the hood. 
The circuit breaker doesn't show in the owners manual since it rarely failed and if it did, it would probably be due to something wrong with the top that the dealer would have to repair. It is noted in factory service manual.

The power top pulls a lot of amps when initially moving from the stored position. This would blow a fuse quite often. Thats why a circuit breaker or shorting bar is specified.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

So 40 amp breaker...... is that correct? It goes where power accessories slot is?


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm a bit confused. The top of fuse block has metal can at top. The first slot is on left marked power accessories. Does it take fuse or breaker? isn't 40 amp too high? manual shows sfe 20amp fuse in that slot. I don't want to melt wires.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well I just discovered and learned something. There are revised editions of the owners manual. 
The one I looked at earlier was dated Oct '67 and had no mention of the Power Accessory Circuit Breaker.










I just happened to look again this morning and there it was.
This owners manual was dated March '68












So, yes, it needs a 40 Amp circuit breaker as pictured.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Stuln can you put up a pic of the block
Just wanted to see what it looks like


An old post from 65gto had a diagram


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! I will get under there tomorrow.

I also see a headlight switch (15amp) circuit breaker. Is that built into switch? I also believe the guy that restored this car wired it like hard top, not convertible.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, thats built into the switch.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Correct manual helps a lot. My 68 manual doesn't show it either.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I was curious about the ongoing dialogue regarding the 40 amp Power Accessory circuit breaker and decided to check my car. My car is a 68 convertible w/o AC, Power Windows or Power Seat (for now). I have the Power Seat, but haven’t yet swapped/ welded in the seat to floor board bracket. Sounds like if I install the Pwr Seat I will have to add the circuit breaker...

Nevertheless, enclosed is a picture of my original fuse block.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

I think ur right. It sounds like power seat, windows or just being convertible is a good reason. It is a $5 +$10 shipping from Ames. Fits into top fuse slot. My fuse setup looked like yours.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm have three different owners manuals for 68. 
One for the early production cars dated 1967
Another is Oct 67 and a third dated March 68. 
Any more out there?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I have a 68 - 24267 w/ pwr windows and a power antenna. definitely has the circuit breaker shown in the schematic and listed.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Circuit Breaker make a lot of difference. Top goes up and down twice as fast.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Mine is dated Feb.1968


----------

